# Tory party conference october 2nd 2011



## krink (Aug 4, 2011)

> Conservative Party Conference 2011
> Date: Sunday 2 - Wednesday 5 October 2011
> The 128th annual conference
> City: Manchester
> ...



As far as I know some swappie front and northern Uncutters are starting to organise to do something on the Sunday. Any other news or views?

I'm not sure what can be gained other than symbolic stuff but I do think it'd be a shame for them to come to the north and not get any response from us affected by their agenda.


----------



## toast and tea (Aug 9, 2011)

Fb event page -

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=101624966586928


----------



## Red Storm (Aug 11, 2011)

This is the TUC's event page -

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=125581984191436


----------



## free spirit (Aug 14, 2011)

fucking facebook (login needed). Can anyone post the actual details up here?


----------



## toast and tea (Aug 14, 2011)

This is all that is available atm:



> *March on the Tory Party Conference*
> 
> 02 October · 12:00 - 15:00
> 
> ...



*&*



> *March on the Tory Party Conference*
> 
> 02 October · 11:30 - 15:00
> 
> ...


----------



## free spirit (Aug 14, 2011)

ta.

doesn't exactly look like anything to make the tories too concerned so far. Time yet though I suppose.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 2, 2011)

Some anarchist peeps looking to occupy Albert Square on the Sunday

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=202412626488219


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 2, 2011)

al q, where are you!
al q, where are you!

(note to any MI5 cunts that might be reading this - this is a joke, though it is a joke based at least partly on wish fantasy)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 3, 2011)

free spirit said:


> fucking facebook (login needed). Can anyone post the actual details up here?


http://www.tuc.org.uk/industrial/tuc-19939-f0.cfm


----------



## krink (Sep 8, 2011)

another website up but looks like it's only just been put together as not much on it.

http://www.occupymanchester.org/about/

education feeder march

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=232716170111822


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 8, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> al q, where are you!
> al q, where are you!
> 
> (note to any MI5 cunts that might be reading this - this is a joke, though it is a joke based at least partly on wish fantasy)



Incitement to bomb. 20 years for you, young fella.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Random (Sep 8, 2011)

The tories must be very confident to come to Manchester


----------



## krink (Sep 15, 2011)

this on indymedia:



> No disrespect to anyone with strong ideological convictions, but please DO NOT bring flags and banners which advertise radical ideologies. We need to divide our former opponents, engaging disaffected Daily Mail and Telegraph readers etc by exposing the Coalition as the real extremists (we do not need to discredit protest movements by resorting to the perceived extremism that State agents constantly troll Indymedia to try to encourage).



we mustn't upset the lovely people at the daily mail! what a load of shite.


----------



## quinny518 (Sep 15, 2011)

My union branch is organising a coach, I'm off to have a stroll against capitalism, tut at the Tories and have a quiet pint in disgust...


----------



## cantsin (Sep 15, 2011)

krink said:


> this on indymedia:
> 
> we mustn't upset the lovely people at the daily mail! what a load of shite.



wind up surely ?


----------



## krink (Sep 17, 2011)

apparently not, posted by some swp member so i heard.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 18, 2011)

There will be buses going down from Unison in Teesside if you're interested Krink.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Sep 21, 2011)

Worthy of another thread really, but probably related so I will keep it here.

A couple of leftie stalls were removed forcibly by council and plod last saturday.

This was on Market Street where such stalls have taken place for donkey's years.

The act of political cleansing is probably related to

a) tory conference

and  / or

b) The latest corporatist bollox "I Heart Manchester" campaign from the council. The Soviet level omnipresence of the posters would teach a middle eastern dictator a thing or 2.


Any how, mass stall solidarity this Saturday 12pm till 3pm.

Very well attended meeting last night, broad support from across the left and beyond in the city. reactionaries fuck up again by uniting the opposition

http://co118w.col118.mail.live.com/default.aspx#!/mail/InboxLight.aspx?n=1503578215!fid=1&fav=1&n=102984208&mid=c307ab00-e3f4-11e0-b551-002264c248a4&fv=1


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 21, 2011)

Random said:


> The tories must be very confident to come to Manchester



haven't they been before?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> haven't they been before?


they were in brum last year which is if anything more daring.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 21, 2011)

Think it was the year before then


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> they were in brum last year which is if anything more daring.



They and the Lib Dems control the council there i think


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 1, 2011)

Anarchist bus to Manchester Tory Conference! Seriously Anarchist organised and controlled and not told when it has to come back...

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JHE (Oct 1, 2011)

The Black Hand said:


> Anarchist bus to Manchester Tory Conference! Seriously Anarchist organised and controlled and not told when it has to come back...
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.



Let us know *if* it goes.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ollielowe/2360071414/


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 2, 2011)

Couple of city centre places taken by Squatastic over Friday / Saturday. Police battered the door down of one a mere 8 hours after everyone had cleared off. The latest is at the space used for the last OK cafe, opposite the Science Museum and close to the TUC rally start. No arrests I am aware of but quite a lot of antsyness.


----------



## where to (Oct 2, 2011)

cops are saying 20,000 on the streets.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2011)

Surprisingly big. Maybe 30,000. Usual exciting speakers


----------



## treelover (Oct 2, 2011)

SWP managed to be on the front of the MEN
http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/


----------



## audiotech (Oct 2, 2011)

BBC reporting 35,000 marched.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-15127932


----------



## Zabo (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a damn pity it didn't rain heavily - there would have been triple the numbers.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2011)

treelover said:


> SWP managed to be on the front of the MEN
> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/


so grateful you're here to point out the really important things


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 2, 2011)

This is what that chrome dome, slapheaded, baby faced, thick racist, lads mag bravado, closet gay scumbag and vermin WILLYiam GAYgue had to say:



> we intend to go on, to be the most pro-growth government in living memory: creating the most competitive tax system, making Britain the best place in Europe to start, finance and grow a business, cutting red tape that costs businesses £350 million a year, establishing 21 enterprise zones, creating the largest number of apprenticeships this country has ever seen, boosting vocational training and radically reforming welfare to get people off benefits and into work.
> This week we are announcing radical plans to boost the construction of new and affordable homes, to change employment laws that discourage the taking on of new staff, and other measures to encourage growth and enterprise.



What really needs to happen, is this motherfucker needs to be pinned down and subject to repeated blows to the body - kicks, punches, strikes with billy clubs and other blunt instruments - and then have his eyes gouged out before being burnt alive and then cremated on a skip and all the while the lice and maggots (tory scum) that have attended this week's conference will be forced at gun point to sing _The International_. IMO.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## JHE (Oct 2, 2011)

audiotech said:


>



A fun slogan, but I bet the people with that banner are not among the people who (rightly or wrongly) are called a "feral underclass".  They are much more likely to be university students.


----------



## audiotech (Oct 2, 2011)

Never!

Real fun. Snipers!






http://twitpic.com/6u6hm3#.TojTbh6xf0I.facebook


----------



## where to (Oct 2, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> What really needs to happen, is this motherfucker needs to be pinned down and subject to repeated blows to the body - kicks, punches, strikes with billy clubs and other blunt instruments - and then have his eyes gouged out before being burnt alive and then cremated on a skip and all the while the lice and maggots (tory scum) that have attended this week's conference will be forced at gun point to sing _The International_. IMO.



keep your hair on.


----------



## gunneradt (Oct 2, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> This is what that chrome dome, slapheaded, baby faced, thick racist, lads mag bravado, closet gay scumbag and vermin WILLYiam GAYgue had to say:
> 
> What really needs to happen, is this motherfucker needs to be pinned down and subject to repeated blows to the body - kicks, punches, strikes with billy clubs and other blunt instruments - and then have his eyes gouged out before being burnt alive and then cremated on a skip and all the while the lice and maggots (tory scum) that have attended this week's conference will be forced at gun point to sing _The International_. IMO.



the intellectual left has spoken


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 2, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> the intellectual left has spoken



Oh the fucking irony.....


----------



## treelover (Oct 3, 2011)

Was the 'Occupy (a bit of) Manchester' event successful or a flop?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

a few images from yesterday this way >


----------



## BigTom (Oct 3, 2011)

treelover said:


> Was the 'Occupy (a bit of) Manchester' event successful or a flop?



bit from both columns.  Not a large number of people, maybe 500 at its peak (although many more will have been for a bit and gone off at different times during the day).. when the breakaway happened there was probably 200 people.
small, but didn't get kettled (possibly because of how small it was). Would have been better if it wasn't raining, they put up some tarps as shelter but not big enough for everyone.  Biggest victory of the day was getting the police to withdraw from the final lampost that they needed to climb to string the tarps up 

i left around 5:30 so i don't know what happened after then.
Prior to that time, the police were decent, stood off and let it happen once they'd failed to stop the breakaway, only point of issue was when a chief inspector (iirc: 2 diamonds on the shoulder badge, my memory of ranks might be wrong) decided that he wasn't going to let people drink there (by-law against public consumption of alcohol) and went round with a couple of officers taking open cans off people.. looked like it might have caused trouble but there weren't really enough of the kind of people who would actually stop police from doing this to stop it / kick it off.

I don't know if people stayed overnight and I've got to get back to Brum today so I'm not stopping off to find out..


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 3, 2011)

JHE said:


> A fun slogan, but I bet the people with that banner are not among the people who (rightly or wrongly) are called a "feral underclass". They are much more likely to be university students.


Missed the point JHE.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 3, 2011)

JHE said:


> Let us know *if* it goes.



Of course it went, all home safe and sound too. No Trotesque behaviour in the bus either, ie. nobody going round the bus trying to sign people up or flog a moribund paper.

Good day for our group I think, our banner_*s*_ seen far and wide, Class War posters given out to a willing public by the shedload, contacts made and developed etc. Well worth it for us.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 3, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Never!
> 
> Real fun. Snipers!
> 
> ...



Yes, fekking ridiculous.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 3, 2011)

5 -ish arrests at occupation last night. 2 charged (assaulting plod, refusal to remove facemask under rather unclearly defined Section 60). A couple of assaults by police as well.

Occupation ongoing, rather small due mostly to lack of expectation that it would get this far. Police have been a lot calmer today by looks of things.

Get the word out to get numbers down. Occupation not likely to be moved till Wednesday when the space will be used for a beerfest, may be a chance to move it to the peace gardens instead.

Should this be a different thread now?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 4, 2011)

anyone know what's happening today?


----------



## audiotech (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## BigTom (Oct 5, 2011)

The occupation moved from Albert Sq. to the Peace Gardens and is growing:

RT @RevPaulCA Much better than is being reported, Mon 2 tents, Tues 12 tents, Weds ? Kept first site, gained another, more soon, #occupymcr

Local business have donated food, someone donated £100! agreement has been reached between the council, police and occupiers for them to stay and the council are ensuring that some public toilets nearby remain open 24hrs..
How long that'll last for remains to be seen, especially if it does grow.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 5, 2011)

Very heartening to hear that the occupation is growing.

Impressive numbers on that demo as well - by contrast I went on the demo at the labour party conf in 2001 and there was about 5000 people on it.

Cameron sounds fucking desperate - he had to rewrite his speech after calling for everone to pay off their credit cards and then rowing back on that as it would have slowed the economy even more if it were to happen. Then his message was all c'mon you plucky brits, we are a can do nation, we'll pull through etc - jesus, you know a politician in trouble when all he has to offer is waffly partiotism when people are losing their jobs, homes and businesses in their thousands.

They are nowhere near as strong as thatcher was. They didn't win a majority and their economic plan is palpably failing. They are desperately bullshitting about anything and everything.
These cunts _can_ be beaten.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2012)




----------

